# Need help with bidding and contracts



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

I just purchased a 1989 GMC 3500 dump bed with a 8' blade. I have a lawn care business and I would like to do snow. I don't understand what per push means. I have to bid on a job that is 50683 feet. There are 9 sets of steps about 3 steps each they want the side walks cleared and salted as well as the lot with parking spaces. I was going to use a hitch mount to carry the snow blower. I don't have a salter on the truck. I was going to put 1/2 ton of salt in the truck and use a spreader for salt. Not much capital to work with just starting snow. There is a day care that has to be open by 6:00 am. If I have salt in the bed to I have to cover it from the rain and snow? How much should I charge the trigger is 3". What type of insurance should I get. Thanks I also have some other clients asking. Never operated a plow before but have used other equipment. Any comments would help. 

Thanks 
Don


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

zeroman said:


> I just purchased a 1989 GMC 3500 dump bed with a 8' blade. I have a lawn care business and I would like to do snow. I don't understand what per push means. I have to bid on a job that is 50683 feet. There are 9 sets of steps about 3 steps each they want the side walks
> 
> cleared and salted as well as the lot with parking spaces. I was going to use a hitch mount to carry the snow blower. I don't have a
> 
> ...


I am gonna get persecuted by a few on here for this...

Pick yourself up a copy of Managing Snow and Ice by John Allin...It has some pretty good basic info on this industry...

You need to educate yourself a little before bidding on anything...This industry has been beaten down by guys that don't have a clue..

SIMA and the ASCA are other good sources of information...

Not to be a ass...If you need to ask these basic questions...Your not ready to bid it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What Defcon said, and your truck is roughly 28 years old. An 8 foot plow is to small for it. What's your plan if the truck broke down? Go see your insurance company and tell them what your plans are. Get a quote.


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

Just to clarify I do have a 1995 Chevy with a 9' plow but the guy that sold it to me will not give me the plow and I found out the frame is so rotted that the truck can not be used. I am sorry that I asked the questions I did I will leave this site.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about trying to post helpful responses to assist him rather than bashing the new guy and trying to run him off the site? If you don't wish to post a helpful response then ignore the thread and move along

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> how about trying to post helpful responses to assist him rather than bashing the new guy and trying to run him off the site? If you don't wish to post a helpful response then ignore the thread and move along
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Got it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think you should leave, you have s lot of questions. You may want to sub out to someone for s few seasons and learn the biz on their dime. I had a 95 k3500. Was a great truck. But the frame just turned to dust. And I had repaired it twice


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

The frame on the 95 is almost dust, Cracked wind shield in it, no emergency brake. We went to court I will be taking his business they went to were he keeps his equipment and found so many violations he had to sell it to me for next to nothing. If my truck breaks down go to the dealer and buy new. I have two companies that I own so I can float this one for a few years. I hope to turn it into a union shop like my other ones.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

zeroman said:


> The frame on the 95 is almost dust, Cracked wind shield in it, no emergency brake. We went to court I will be taking his business they went to were he keeps his equipment and found so many violations he had to sell it to me for next to nothing. If my truck breaks down go to the dealer and buy new. I have two companies that I own so I can float this one for a few years. I hope to turn it into a union shop like my other ones.


I know in NY private or dealer you can not sell a vehical with a bad frame without telling your buyer and the damage has to be a the buyers receipt.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

try hiring on to a company and run their equipment, a couple of years with them thru the winter would give you a lot of knowledge and you will see what kind of daily problems there are dealing with cold and snow..

that said if you want to start in snow, why not try it with your smaller customers and go from there


----------



## zeroman (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you all for the great advice, I think this year I am just going to do small private places. Once I have the confidence I will do commercial. I gave the bid to a friend of mine. Thanks everyone be safe out there.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you go and look at a truck. Post any questions in the truck section. We will tell ya what we have found in the past. My neighbor just got s used Toyota. Already frame problem.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> how about trying to post helpful responses to assist him rather than bashing the new guy and trying to run him off the site? If you don't wish to post a helpful response then ignore the thread and move along
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I did...Education is key...The uneducated have killed this business...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5 said:


> I did...Education is key...The uneducated have killed this business...


If you were then my post wasn't directed at you Thumbs Up


----------

